# Brining Pork



## strikenmike (Aug 22, 2017)

I want to remove pork tenderloins from brine on Friday morning early and hold until cooking on Sunday evening.  Can I do that?  If so, what is the best procedure?  Thanks


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 22, 2017)

Sure. What are you making? Just a smoked pork loin or did you cure it for Canadian bacon? What brine did you use?. It should keep just fine in the fridge till then. In fact, its probably best that you do it that way to dry the surface and form a bit of a pellicle to the meat. (They say it helps the smoke stick better) You can add any other seasonings at that time if you want (onion, garlic black pepper, or whatever).


----------



## strikenmike (Aug 22, 2017)

Just grilling the tenderloins with a Honey, Dijon, Chili Powder glaze.

Brine is simple water, salt, some brown sugar or maple syrup, cracked pepper, etc.

I would brine them Thursday night, rinse them well, dry them, perhaps put some rub on them, then wrap them in plastic wrap until cooking them on Sunday night.  Just wasn't sure about holding them that long before cooking.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 22, 2017)

Holding should pose no problem as long as properly refridgerated. Try substuting half the water with apple juice or some other juice as long as it's not grape or cherry. The meat will take on the color of the juice. I did pork chops in brine this weekend and I used peach/mango/apple juice along with my brine mix. They were awesome! Adds a nice flavor profile.


----------

